# How do I get a picture up by my name?



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

How do I get a picture up by my name?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Wlcome Mother Goose...

Click on the User CP link at the top of this page. Then select "Edit Avatar". You can select from "standard avarar" or upload your own.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can also click on the Quick Links dropdown click Edit Avatar.


----------



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks. My bad posting in the wrong area.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I find avatars to be way too distracting.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

mothergoose45 said:


> How do I get a picture up by my name?


Rob a bank.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick that was priceless.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Danny R said:


> I find avatars to be way too distracting.


umm, yeah.. please get rid of that avatar Danny,, it offends me,, its not right,, this is a family oriented forum and uhhh,, ummm, wouldnt a picture of a tranquil field of flowers or perhaps a meandering stream, perhaps a quote from your favorite book or even a pic of yourself would be more appropriate. Its scandalous,, downright shocking that you would demean that poor girl by having a pic of her as an avatar. :nono2: :nono2: For research purposes only,, do you have another so that I can compare the 2 and contemplate the different lighting aspects, shutter speed and WoooooHOooooooo, show me more....


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> I find avatars to be way too distracting.


That's right, ...........I........ ummmm.................I................. uh..... what was the .......uh.....question?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> I find avatars to be way too distracting.


I just took a cold shower.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Redster said:


> ...this is a family oriented forum and uhhh,, ummm, wouldnt a picture of a tranquil field of flowers or perhaps a meandering stream...


If you want to get technical, it is a picture of a Meadow...and she is a part of a family-oriented business.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

> it is a picture of a Meadow...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

